# Coilmaster Toolkit V2



## Noddy (1/10/15)

Who will be getting these in soon?
See @Sir Vape already sold out..


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/10/15)

Hello @Noddy

Vape Mob has stock - @Nimbus_Cloud & @RevnLucky7

It can be found here

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Noddy (1/10/15)

Thanks Samurai.


----------

